# Sargent EC325 control panel functioning eratically



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

My Auto Trail Excel 640 has an EC325 unit and the control panel seems to be behaving very erratically. 
Some of the problems are as follows-

Water shows empty when full
Water shows full/empty alternatively.
Water alarm goes off unexpectedly when no water is being used and shows empty but is not.

Similar problems with waste water:
After emptying sometimes shows empty and sometimes half full.
Shows full after emptying and it is not sometimes.
Alarm goes off unexpectedly

Outside temp seems to be reading very low.

Other functions seem to be ok - solar charge, voltage, volts in and out etc.

Amy ideas or is it back to dealer for a warranty claim?

Richard


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

No harm in e-mailing or calling Sargent who are extremely helpful. However I suspect it is back to the dealer. Problems with the water level readings are usually due to faulty sensors inside the tank. Often they only need cleaning but if under warranty then get the dealer to replace them. As for the outside temperature reading, no idea but a faulty sensor may be a possibility.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Worth making a quick phone call to Sargents help line. They are very good and the blokes name is Clive! (not this one)
01482 678981

Good luck
C.


----------



## WilfF (Jul 11, 2011)

We've exactly the same problem on both fresh and waste water with our Autotrail Tracker EKS since nearly new. We call it the joke factory. I guess the sensors must be the root cause, but the electronics don't help. They're can show 0%, 25%, 50%, 75% or 100%, but they quite often flash quickly between say 0% and 50%, often almost too quick to read, which doesn't make sense. I could understand if it flashed between adjacent readings like 0 and 25.

Does anybody know if these sensors are float based, or discrete sensors that are either covered or not covered? And are they user-cleanable?


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

WilfF said:


> We've exactly the same problem on both fresh and waste water with our Autotrail Tracker EKS since nearly new. We call it the joke factory. I guess the sensors must be the root cause, but the electronics don't help. They're can show 0%, 25%, 50%, 75% or 100%, but they quite often flash quickly between say 0% and 50%, often almost too quick to read, which doesn't make sense. I could understand if it flashed between adjacent readings like 0 and 25.
> 
> Does anybody know if these sensors are float based, or discrete sensors that are either covered or not covered? And are they user-cleanable?


Glad I am not alone and that I am not going slightly mad!

Just found a suggestion in the on-line fault finding guide as follows:-

1. Turn off all power inc mains.
2. Remove fuse 1 and 2 at EC unit (20 amp ones for vehicle and leisure batteries)
3. Wait 30 seconds
4. Put it back together and the unit will be forced to re-boot.

Well I did that and have yet to test it all fully BUT my waste tank was about 3/4 full so I emptied it and the guage immediately showed empty. That may yet prove to be a coincidence but it does look hopeful.

Certainly worth a try spending a couple of minutes re-boooting it I would think. Time will tell.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

I've had the same problem with my Excel 670, I made 6 trips to Brownhills who changed the sensors, checked and cleaned connections, changed the main control panel and in the end the problem still persisted. They were useless! (Upon reflection, make that worse than useless). 

I spoke to Sergeant directly, who said the solution for this problem is to fit a sacrificial earth pole! 

I went to another dealer who agreed to do the work under warranty and could not believe Brownhills did not do this first, as apparently it's the standard fix in the industry for this problem. This was completed last week and took about 20 minutes. 

We do not know if this has solved the problem, it's not a show stopper and we have the experience now to be able to judge how much water we have on board. 

It would be nice to know the problem has finally been solved but we can live with it if we have too.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

[/quote]

1. Turn off all power inc mains.
2. Remove fuse 1 and 2 at EC unit (20 amp ones for vehicle and leisure batteries)
3. Wait 30 seconds
4. Put it back together and the unit will be forced to re-boot.

[/quote]

Pressing the black kill button on the control panel will do the same as it cut's all electrical supply from the batteries.


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Whenever I put my van back in storage I kill the black button on the main Sargent panel. No problem so far and we use it a lot. Water levels seem pretty accurate.


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

Philippft said:


> I've had the same problem with my Excel 670, I made 6 trips to Brownhills who changed the sensors, checked and cleaned connections, changed the main control panel and in the end the problem still persisted. They were useless! (Upon reflection, make that worse than useless).
> 
> I spoke to Sergeant directly, who said the solution for this problem is to fit a sacrificial earth pole!
> 
> ...


Have never heard of a sacrificial earth pole (except with regard to boats). Does anyone know what it is, where it is fitted, and what it looks like? Maybe where I can buy one too?


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been a vehicle electrician for 40 years and i've never heard of it either unless it means a "dedicated" earth point. Might be a term used in electronics rather than electrics. :?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tis witchcraft I tell'ee!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

sacrificial anode
n.
An anode attached to a metal object, such as a boat or underground tank, to inhibit the object's corrosion. The anode is electrolytically decomposed while the object remains free of damage.


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds correct. Was misquoted by the poster and or the dealer.


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> sacrificial anode
> n.
> An anode attached to a metal object, such as a boat or underground tank, to inhibit the object's corrosion. The anode is electrolytically decomposed while the object remains free of damage.


Sounds about right in the context of a boat, but where on earth (excuse the pun) would you put one on a motorhome? ("U" rated answers only please!)


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

I know this may sound on the face of it like a daft question BUT does the panel work properly at a certain time of day say at night and misbehave during the day?

If it misbehaves during daylight hours only is it better on cloudy days than on sunny days?

I ask this because our Sergeant control panel would throw a wobbler periodically (although a different fault to yours). It was always worse on sunny days than cloudy and was always fine overnight.

After a few e-mail exchanges with Clive at Sergeant we put it down to the solar panel regulator giving far too many volts to the system and upsetting the panel's microprocessor sensibilities.

We pulled the fuse from the solar panel input and all worked fine so we've contacted the solar panel installers and they'll be fitting a differently rated regulator under warranty which will hopefully fix the problem.

We've been on EHU since we've discovered this problem (out of choice), but with the solar panel temporarily disconnected everything has worked fine.

I notice you have a solar panel fitted and wondered whether you had a similar problem.

Oh, and Dolcefarniente, I've worked in electrics/electronics for almost 30 years and never heard the term sacrificial earth pole either. Sacrificial earth pole is not a term in electronics. Sacrificial anode for boats and stuff you put in the water, I've heard of those.

Mr Wez


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Check out Mr wez's suggestion :wink: ...............i'd love to get a detailed explanation of what was done...especially as the sensors are mounted in plastic tanks :?


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

MrWez said:


> I know this may sound on the face of it like a daft question BUT does the panel work properly at a certain time of day say at night and misbehave during the day?
> 
> If it misbehaves during daylight hours only is it better on cloudy days than on sunny days?
> 
> ...


To try and answer your questions there does not seem too much difference between night and day and between cloudy and overcast.

We do have an 80w solar panel fitted and connected to the dedicated regulator via a socket already pre-fitted to the ECU. We often only manage a couple of amps which we put down to the fact that the panel is situated flat on the roof. On a very sunny day it can reach 3+ amps but at no time do we get any really large amperage inputs showing up on the screen. I am fairly confident that the input is well within design limits and we never see a reading much over 14v.

Having re-booted the software I am cautiously optimistic that the problems may have gone away but only time will tell. I have just drained both fresh and waste water tanks and both readings are 0% which is a correct reading that I have not achieved for a while.

Glad to hear your opinion about a sacrificial earth pole, and like you, I have only come across an anode under the water line of a boat but I doubt one in or around a plastic water tank would do anything useful! Maybe a chain hanging between the rear bumper and the road would work!!!


----------



## DaveJane (Jan 28, 2011)

We had a problem with fresh water tank alarm going off at seemingly random times. Eventually realised it was whenever a 12v switch was used. flushing loo, lighting burner, switching on light etc. 

Took van back to dealer who checked the sensor in the tank and found it was corroded (on a new van). They cleaned the sensor with wire wool and replaced it and we have not had a problem since.

We have a swift van. We can put a hand into the fresh tank from above. Can then feel the sensor which is 3 or 4 vertical rods of various lengths (empty, quarter full, half etc). If they feel at all rough then its worth cleaning them. It was an annoying fault as it used to happen at seemingly randomly, easily solved but very inconvenient. Had nothing to do with the control panel though.

Maybe worth checking.
Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Anyone know if you cann get at these pesky rods on a Cheyenne 696G ?? (2007 vintage) as I am having the same issues (just as I did with my Dakota) On initial eaxamination it looks looks like the fresh water tank is between floors so could be a bit of a bu***** to get at.

I just wish the manufacturers would stop ***** about with these (known to be useless) "rods in the water" gauges and fit a PROPER float type sender units. The cost can only be a couple of quid more and when you consider what we are paying for these vehicles not that an unreasonable request surely!!!

Bit curious about this "Black kill button" ?? Do you mean the on/off button at the top left hand corner of the control panel or is it sumfink else ???


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Black off button might be different on a 2007 plod. Nowadays it's a black push on / push off extreme left switch on main sargent panel in cupboard. Can't miss it if it's there. Knocks everything out but memories all hold ok.


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

re alarms going off - turn audible alarm off in settings. panel will still flash when low.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi if I can hopefully answer some of the points raised, I will try?
The Sacrificial earth Probe, is used to provide a large earth plane to the inside of the fresh water tank. This the over comes the electromagnetic pulse that can be seen when an electronic spark generator is used to ignite the gas such as when the hob ignition is pressed.

Regarding the black button mentioned, this is on the EC500 system and is used to shut the system down. it is not on the EC300 systems.

I hope this helps but if you need any assistance then please let me know or contact our technical support people 01482 678981 or email [email protected]

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

Sargent said:


> Hi if I can hopefully answer some of the points raised, I will try?
> The Sacrificial earth Probe, is used to provide a large earth plane to the inside of the fresh water tank. This the over comes the electromagnetic pulse that can be seen when an electronic spark generator is used to ignite the gas such as when the hob ignition is pressed.
> 
> Regarding the black button mentioned, this is on the EC500 system and is used to shut the system down. it is not on the EC300 systems.
> ...


Thanks Ian, where can I get a Sacrificial earth pole, how much are they, how are they fitted and what is it connected to please?


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

HI Richardsnow, if you contact our technical support people in the morning and I am sure that they will sort one out for you.
01482 678981 or email [email protected]

Regards

Ian S


----------



## MrLibrium (Mar 12, 2020)

*Result*



richardsnow said:


> Glad I am not alone and that I am not going slightly mad!
> 
> Just found a suggestion in the on-line fault finding guide as follows:-
> 
> ...


Just tried this with my EC328 charger which was giving erratic readings... I think it might just have cured it!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad you found some useful info MrLibrium - and welcome to the forum!


----------

